# Doodlebug && Sunny, -some flight shots!!!-



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Doodles









Sunny









Flightshots

































p.s please excuse the state of my walls especially my coving!!! Naughty budgies love to tear it to shreds and pull down my curtain when they are out 

Cupcake


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

very nice pictures you dont need to excuse your room everyone know how naughty these little bird can be i have a cockatiel he loves to destroy thing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely colours, and good flight shots to,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

nice pics&there cute little birdss.

i had budgie like ur blue one th same couor he was a boy..
plus had all yellow like couor iof chicken&she was in sam cage with other budgie&kept kissing&preein eachother so was cute to watch??

what are ur two the boys or girls&are they in same cage or diferent cages?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics of them flying


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> nice pics&there cute little birdss.
> 
> i had budgie like ur blue one th same couor he was a boy..
> plus had all yellow like couor iof chicken&she was in sam cage with other budgie&kept kissing&preein eachother so was cute to watch??
> ...


Sunny is a girl and Doodles is a boy, they live together


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

cupcake said:


> Sunny is a girl and Doodles is a boy, they live together


are u matein them then..
i used have mine toghther as wanted eggs so have more them...but that dident happen..my got ill&went away
i now have my parrots


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

No they wont mate unless I put a nest box in. Sunny is 7 so shes too old anyway


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures lovely flight shots, I like their colouring


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

nice pics...have they been peckin away at ya coving ????


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Great pictures.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

they have lol
destructive little beasts x


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

Great flights pics


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic photos! It's great to see birds in flight.

I love the name Doodlebug! What a handsome we chap and Sunny certainly is striking!


----------

